# Fressen Zander im Winter



## Heiko53 (31. Dez. 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe 2 kleine __ Zander ca. 15 cm lang im Teich fressen die im Winter und bis zu welcher Temperatur,was gibt man Rotaugen im Winter? Es hat 6 Grad Gruß Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Fressen  Zander im Winter*

Hi Heiko,

Zander machen wie alle __ Barsche in Europa keine Winterruhe. Sie fressen auch im Winter gelegentlich Beute(fische) die sie in der Natur dann auch aktiv suchen müssen. da die nicht mehr so agil rumschwimmen. Daher kann sich ein eher "magerer" Räuber wie __ Hecht, __ Flußbarsch, Zander, __ Rapfen, __ Quappe, Forelle nicht so einfach mal ein paar Monate "aufs Ohr legen" wie es die fettreichen Räuber __ Wels/__ Waller oder __ Aal im Winter tun

MfG Frank


----------



## Heiko53 (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Fressen  Zander im Winter*

Hallo Frank,
danke und was ist mit den Rotaugen?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Fressen  Zander im Winter*

Hi Heiko,

in der Natur fressen sie weiterhin Insektenlarven, Kleinkrebse, kleine __ Würmer ect. (aber ebenfalls deutlichst weniger als in der Sommerzeit) - Kohlehydratreiches Fischfutter ist im Winter für sie nicht angebracht. Normalerweise sollten Rotaugen (wenn es nur kleine Beutefische für die Zander sind)  auch so noch genug freßbares im Teich finden (ich nehme mal die 10 bei deiner Angabe sollen 10.000l heißen) ansonsten kann man da ab und zu je nach Größe der Rotaugen mit etwas Frostfutter (rote oder schwarze Mülas, Mysis, Daphnien, ect.) nachhelfen.

Apropos Frostfutter: Unter den Frostfuttersorten ist eventuell auch was für deine Zander dabei. Stinte. Wenn Du sie daran gewöhnen kannst hättest Du leicht verfügbares Futter für die nächste Zeit (in den großen Seen Norddeutschlands sind die nach Gurke riechenden, schlanken Stinte eine sehr beliebte Beute beim Zander)

MfG Frank


----------



## maarkus (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fressen  Zander im Winter*

Wenn die Futterfische mal ausgehen  http://www.koederfischversand.de/koeder-aus-fluss-und-see/rotauge/index.php
Meine __ Barsche konnte ich mit toten Fischen (Würmen) mit der Hand füttern. Als ich mal Minizander im Aquarium hatte, ging das auch. Das macht schon Spaß. Ob im Teich ein Zander daran zu gewöhnen ist, wird vielleicht etwas schwer. Über den Winter habe ich jetzt auch genug lebende Fische drin, weil man keine genauen Angaben zum Futterbedarf von Raubfischen im Winter findet 
15cm ist ja noch recht klein. Da könnten 10 Fische vielleicht schon ausreichen.

Edit: meine 5 cm Zander sind total auf rote Mückenlarven abgefahren. Die schwarzen wollte. Sie komischerweise nicht haben...


----------



## ingo 66 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Fressen  Zander im Winter*

Hi,
junge Zander im Teich oder auch Aquarium zu ernähren ist eigentlich kein großes Problem da diese nicht nur reine Sichträuber sind sondern ihre Beute auch mit dem Geruchsinn orten.
(Siehe angeln mit toten Köderfisch nachts oder in trüberen Gewässern)
Es sollte also nicht nötig sein lebende Beutefische zu verfüttern.
Ich habe derzeit z.B.drei halbwüsige Flubas im Aquarium die in der Natur auf ähnliche Weise Beute finden.
So war es kein Problem die __ Barsche innerhalb von zwei drei Tagen an totes Futter zu gewöhnen.
Stinte z.B.sind ein Superfutter nur schwankt die Qualität erheblich.Manche riechen derartig unangenehm daß nicht mal ein verfressener Oskar rangeht.
Fischfilet von Süßwasserfischen(Tilapia ist preisgünstig) oder Shrimps sollte funktionieren.

Grüße


----------

